# Canadian Forces seem to be succeeding in large-scale recruiting



## great_white (8 Sep 2006)

CFLRS is tradionally held at St-Jean Que.  With the same course being offered at CFB Borden, and CFB Meaford, The CF will likely be able to graduate 3 times the recruits.
During a great time for the Canadian Forces we may see a significant rise in troop strength. I cant wait to look back a couple of years from now and look at the difference in the number of Canadian Forces Personel.


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2006)

The problem isn't getting them in, it's keeping them.


----------



## great_white (14 Sep 2006)

your Right!


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

(also equipping em once they have been trained)


----------



## Blunt Object (14 Sep 2006)

Well didnt they just approve some plan to get something like 30% of the troops that apply in wthin a week, so it would make sense that they speed up training too.


----------



## pylon (16 Sep 2006)

If thats the case, I'll close my file on Monday and reapply on Friday. Voila, I'm in before October...   :blotto:




kc


----------



## Amsdell (26 Sep 2006)

Crantor said:
			
		

> The problem isn't getting them in, it's keeping them.



How many quit within the first year on average?


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2006)

The subject line may need editing: I thought it was suggesting that heavy persons were being recruited into the CF


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

hehe.... +1 VG

there's another thread about how the CF has decided to recruit those marginal fattys to load em on "warrior platoons" to make lean, mean fightin machines


----------



## boondocksaint (26 Sep 2006)

As Crantor said, keeping them is hard now, the new contract is a big reason we're losing guys in my unit


----------



## IrishCanuck (27 Sep 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> As Crantor said, keeping them is hard now, the new contract is a big reason we're losing guys in my unit



What is the issue with the contracts?


----------



## boondocksaint (27 Sep 2006)

25 year contract vice the 20 year contract

the biggee is that you cant collect your pension untill you're 65, unlike the 20yr contract which allows you to get it on completion, 

so say I retire in 4 years, collect my pension, and get my next job, whatever it is it only needs to augment my pension, now a new soldier doing the 25 year plan retires at say 44ish if he/she joins young enough and still needs an entire second career before they can hope to see that pension

it's affected alot of our younger members in my unit, those that were'nt grandfathered to the old contract (even though they'd signed up on it) are getting out

even the Romans only did 20, if you were already a citizen, 25 if you were'nt then granted your citizenship


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Sep 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> 25 year contract vice the 20 year contract
> 
> the biggee is that you cant collect your pension untill you're 65, unlike the 20yr contract which allows you to get it on completion,
> 
> ...


Ouch, can't collect pension until age 65? I won't even live to 65...

Does anyone think they would lower the age to something more reasonable like 50 or 55, or should i start saving now?  :-\


----------



## exsemjingo (28 Sep 2006)

Don't use the Romans as an example.  Yo!  Their Sailors also got a pension after 25 years, so most were fired after 24!

As far as saving, see the thread "The CF and Your Money."


----------



## Us3D (28 Sep 2006)

thats not true ... u get your pension only if you have 20year of services ,, if u leave the army when u have 40year old and u have done 20 year in the army u get your full pension ...


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Us3D,

you're wrong. The CF changed it's pension plan last year I believe it is now full pension after 25 years of service not 20.

*EDIT to be 25 not 26


----------



## Us3D (28 Sep 2006)

oh well !


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

No need to get snarky lad.

I was just correcting some misinformation your information was the old system and the most commonly known one, the new system will take longer to disseminate to the masses.


----------



## Remius (28 Sep 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> 25 year contract vice the 20 year contract
> 
> the biggee is that you cant collect your pension untill you're 65, unlike the 20yr contract which allows you to get it on completion,
> 
> ...



Boondock,

Don't take this the wrong way, but that kind of uninformed statement is potentially damaging to the system and the individuals in question.  I am no pension expert but your statements on 25 vs 20 are wrong.  If people are quitting based on that kind of info, then the people providing this info need to shake their heads.   And spreading it based on what you may have heard isn't good either.  People will come to this site looking for info and will see this as well.

I am providing a link to the pension modernization site with the FAQ's and correct information.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cfpmp/engraph/faq_e.asp?sidesection=5#8


----------



## boondocksaint (28 Sep 2006)

my bad, it's 60 not 65, 

IF I read that link correctly ( and thats always in question ) it appears they can draw a pension after their 25 yr contract- 

WHICH is not how it was explained in a plethora of briefings we attended ( sometime ago )- many of the folks giving the briefing admitted knowing little about the program except for the PP show they had for us, all I can say is that the common perception in my unit is the one I wrongly mentioned earlier

thanks for the info, and I'll be sure to pass it on to everyone I can who this is making the 'should I stay in' decision


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2006)

Is there somebody you can bring those misconceptions and corrections to that will notify people system wide what the correct information is?

Because, if it is happening in your unit, you can bet it's happening elsewhere.


----------



## Remius (28 Sep 2006)

Boondock: No problem.  I've been guilty of spreading 2nd hand info myself.

The age 60 is for defferred annuities.  Question 10 in the FAQ explains how that works and what options a member has if he gets out before his 25 years are complete.  And yes a member can draw a pension if he completes 25years of service.

Cheers


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Just to clarify for people here.

When you finish your 25 years of service you will receive a full pension no matter what age you are upon retirement. Meaning that if you joined at 18 then at 43 when he decides to retire he gets his full pension not like there Canadian Pension Plan which I believe is not payable until 65.


----------

